
Andreessen Responds On Ning Porn: It's About Being Pro-Freedom - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/05/andreessen-responds-on-ning-porn-its-about-being-pro-freedom/
======
bayareaguy
_Third, adult topics and content are a relatively small percentage of the
total activity on Ning. We have various ways of quantifying this, and all of
them show this to be the case._

How about publishing the "raw" data along with the methodology and letting the
rest of us see that there aren't any flaws?

